# Christina Aguilera liebt „Unten ohne“-Look



## Mandalorianer (24 Okt. 2011)

*Christina Aguilera liebt „Unten ohne“-Look​*

(hgm) Wir bezweifeln, dass sie nach dem Aufstehen zu müde oder zu faul war, um sich eine Hose drüberzustreifen. Das Herumspazieren „unten ohne“ hat Christina Aguilera neuerdings für sich entdeckt. Ihre derzeitigen Lieblinge sind Strumpfhosen, mal mehr, mal weniger blickdicht.

Gerade war der neue Mini-Look wieder zu „bewundern“, als sich die 30-Jährige auf zur Shopping-Tour in Beverly Hills, Los Angeles, machte. Oben rum trug der Pop-Star dafür recht viel. T-Shirt mit Lederjacke, Käppi, Tuch und Sonnenbrille. Im Dessousladen Agent Provocateur suchte und fand sie schließlich etwas für unten drunter. Um ihrem Freund Matthew Rutler eine Freude zu machen?

Christinas neuer Kleidungsstil ist ohne Frage reine Geschmackssache. Viele Fans gewinnt sie mit dem Weglassen einer klassischen Hose nicht. Kürzlich zog Kelly Osbourne über Xtina her, sie selbst sei „noch nie so fett“ wie sie gewesen . Fieser und nicht ganz ernstzunehmender Kommentar. 

Tatsächlich hat Christina in den letzten Monaten aber deutlich zugenommen. Angeblich wurde sie von den Verantwortlichen von „The Voice“ gebeten, etwas abzuspecken. In der Gesangstalentshow tritt sie als Jurorin vor die Kamera. Es sei „schwierig, optimale Kostüme zu finden“. 

Eine Quelle: „Was die Bosse wirklich damit sagen wollten, ist,
dass sie so nicht sexy genug aussieht. Ihr wurde empfohlen,
einen Ernährungsberater aufzusuchen.
Allerdings trinkt sie gern Wein, isst gern und hasst Sport.“


*Gruss vom Gollum*


----------



## Spezi30 (24 Okt. 2011)

Christina ist halt billig...


----------



## DonEnrico (24 Okt. 2011)

Danke für die Info, jetzt fehlen nur noch die Bilder mit unten ohne!


----------



## steven91 (24 Okt. 2011)

don hat recht...wo sind die bilder 

hätte ich einen körper würd ich auch keine hosen tragen wollen   

soll so bleiben wie sie is


----------



## Franky70 (24 Okt. 2011)

Egal ob moppelig oder nicht - ich mag ihren "unten ohne" Look...


----------



## BlueLynne (24 Okt. 2011)

luftig und allseits ......

und die PR läuft von ganz alleine , aber nur wenn auch die Bilder .....


----------



## Xtinalover (24 Okt. 2011)

egal ob unten ohne oder nicht, die frau hat trotzdem stil,klasse und sexiness. wo bleiben christinas unten ohne bilder?:drip::drip:


----------



## Xtinalover (24 Okt. 2011)

Spezi30 schrieb:


> Christina ist halt ...



sich sexy zu kleiden, heißt nicht automatisch billig zu sein!


----------



## Cedric (25 Okt. 2011)

Christina haben wir die schönsten Cameltoe-Pix zu verdanken! Sie könnten sich andere Stars gerne zum Vorbild nehmen. Ein bisschen abnehmen sollte sie aber schon. Ich meine nicht dürr werden, sondern sportlich. Auch wenn mir ihr Gesang nicht gefällt, finde ich sie doch ganz hübsch und sexy.


----------



## Franky70 (25 Okt. 2011)

Ausgerechnet Kelly Osbourne mußte über Christina herziehen...
Ich meine...Kelly Osbourne, der dicke Emo-Freak aus der The Osbournes Serie!? 
Mag ja sein, dass sie inzwischen abgenommen hat, aber in Sachen Attraktivität wird XTina sie IMMER schlagen, selbst mit 140 kg! Amen!


----------

